# Input on Bosch and Milwaukee 7" grinders appreciated



## bazemk1979 (May 20, 2009)

hi guys anyone can give me any sort of input or rating on this 7" grinders Milwaukee and Bosch,shopping around for a grinding system.they both cost around $130.


----------



## bazemk1979 (May 20, 2009)

Gonna pair them with MK IXL and a double row diamond cup which iven after I buy all the parts + carry tool bag will set me at around $320,can't beat that!!!!


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

I haven't ever used a Milwaukee grinder so I can't comment. I have used a few Bosch though and they make a nice, smooth, well built grinder. I doubt you would be unhappy with one. Makita also makes a damn good grinder.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Why 7" for tile? Do you already have a smaller one?


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

I have a Milwaukee ... it's smooth and strong but heavy...


----------



## Aaron Tritt (Feb 4, 2011)

I have a Ridgid 7" and it helps me in many ways. I use it for scarrification, taking care of high spots, and very rarely cleaning up that backs of tiles that were installed incorrectly (helpers...)

The only downside to the Ridgid is lack of variable speed, which prevents pollishing abilities.

Having a dust guard is mandatory!

I have several Bosch tools and they have all been trouble free.


----------



## bazemk1979 (May 20, 2009)

angus242 said:


> Why 7" for tile? Do you already have a smaller one?


Angus yes got the Makita 4" with MK Hotdog and the makita 4 1/2 variable speed only used with velcro and sand disc pads for polishing stone.

got 2 brand new 4 1/2 grinders one Dewalt and other Makita that I got them trough ebay as a combo deal with some tools I needed + was way cheaper than in store...

Last time I used my 4/12" to remove some paint,made dust everywhere cause I dont have the shroud,lucky me was a brand new build so I opened all windows,I wasnt happy with the result of the 4 1/2 inch grinder gave me.

I will need the 7" for grinding down high spots on concrette and removing thinset from the floor that has glued very well,so well glued that iven my 20lb hex makita with the speciality scrapper chissel - $175 for the chissel will smack 5-6 times and then just rolls over the thin set instead of taking it off smooth...

Either way this tool will be time saver for me....

Gotta show off,I made my choice and purchased the grinder and the shroud from reputable German comp. and as for the grinding cup...double row from ebay for $52...while other sells them $100+.

Grinder+shroud+cup wheel=$317...winner!!!

Here are some pics


----------



## bazemk1979 (May 20, 2009)

and the grinding cup wheel


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

bazemk1979 said:


> I will need the 7" for grinding down high spots on concrette and removing thinset from the floor that has glued very well


Why not get a dedicated concrete grinder? Something like this would be more efficient and have better dust collection:


----------



## bazemk1979 (May 20, 2009)

they dont even sell those in here,the only dedicated concrette grinders that I found were Bosch 5", Metabo 7" and 5" ,alpna 5" and few others,all of them were based on grinder in mind.

I got the 7" 15 amp 4.0HP with shroud and blade for $317,I'm pretty sure it will do the job well...other sombo grinders would of cost me around 450 with blade and some of them are only 5",I think I made a good choice + its made in Germany.


----------

